# Special Routes in CA



## the_traveler (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm interested in taking a Special Route award in CA. One possibility is SAC to RNO. I know I can't use the 1,000 point award on the CZ, but how about the Thruway busses? After all, you can go to LAS using a Special Route award from BFD using busses!

Actually, I'm interested in RNO-SAC-SKN-BFD-LAX-SAN - using busses and the San Joaquin. Is this doable? :unsure:


----------



## sportbiker (Feb 18, 2008)

The Thruway busses that connect to the CA routes are included. You can do a bus - San Joaquin - bus trip and have it count as one segment (ie, 1000 points required).


----------



## Explore (Mar 7, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I'm interested in taking a Special Route award in CA. One possibility is SAC to RNO. I know I can't use the 1,000 point award on the CZ, but how about the Thruway busses? After all, you can go to LAS using a Special Route award from BFD using busses!
> Actually, I'm interested in RNO-SAC-SKN-BFD-LAX-SAN - using busses and the San Joaquin. Is this doable? :unsure:


I'm not sure that you can do more than one train trip for 1000 points, so combining the San Joaquin and Pacific Surfliner in one award may not be possible. Correct me if I'm wrong.

What is certainly possible is bus-train-bus if the buses are associated with a single corridor service. The record distance you could travel would probably be Medford, OR to Las Vegas, NV on San Joaquin and connecting bus (AGR may try to deny you because of the out-of-state destinations, but they can be overruled if you take it to NARP, since these buses are dedicated San Joaquin connectors paid for by California). BTW, you couldn't do this in one day. An overnight stay in Sacramento or Bakersfield would be required.


----------

